# Mentor training - any ideas?



## alocineel (4 December 2011)

Hi there all,

just wondering if anyone has tried any mentor training that they think was worth the outlay? I am at the stage where i think this may help in my trading but am slightly skeptical of all the 'guru traders' starting to appear around every corner.
have heard that brad gilbert & gary norden may be worth thier salt but at a cost?

Any feedback welcome.

Cheers.


----------

